# How much Candy do u give out to your Trick or Treaters? :D



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

large snickers


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> large snickers


 mmm I love Snickers! lol


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Depends on the variables.

Wearing an actual costume? Do they say trick or treat? If so, handful for each kid.

And it goes down depending on other things.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

TrickRTreater said:


> Depends on the variables.
> 
> Wearing an actual costume? Do they say trick or treat? If so, handful for each kid.
> 
> And it goes down depending on other things.


 Ok cool!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We get about 600 TOT's a year, so we give out a fun size candy bar to everyone, across the board. Infants in strollers don't get anything, but everyone else who visits our haunt gets a treat.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

No Costume = 1 Wrapped Gumball
Costume = 2-3 Pieces of Candy
Costume that looks expensive or custom made = Handful of Candy

Age is never a matter. However, teens that walk up to my house with their backpacks open thinking that wearing a dark hoodie is what the definition of a trick-or-treater is really boils my blood!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

omg y'all make me feel cheapo! I only give out 1 per ToT. I always buy too much but if I gave out more than one I would run out ...


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> large snickers


I don't care how old I am, I'm so coming to your house!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, considering last year we only got 3 TOTs hahaha (I'm laughing so I don't cry!) I gave the little boogers a handful of candy each. I'm thinking of putting up a few signs on telephone poles to let the kiddos know, HEY GET CANDY HERE! LoL


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I normally don't get very many ToTr's, so I hold out a candy bowl containing full size Twix, Kit Kat, Peanut Butter Cups, and Peanut M&M's and let them choose. If it's getting late and I've only had one or two visits, then I let them take two or three.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

A loaded goody bag to each kid plus an extra like a glow in the dark silly band.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

A little handful!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Too much! just kiddin'. Last year I bought 10 bags with 120 in each and we barely and I mean Barely made it. We give on average 3 small candies.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

We tend to give handfuls to everybody (4 or 5 pieces) - even the uncostumed teenagers - since we tend to over-buy candy. Babies get a packet of animal crackers. Costumed dogs get a bag of doggie treats.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

We do the treat bags with about 5 pieces of candy and a few plastic spider rings enclosed. only 4 TOTs this past year and 2 of those were relatives that stopped by. Hoping for more this year. Trunk-or-treat and going to the mall has really killed TOT-ing the past few years around here.

Marc V.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BeaconSamurai said:


> Too much! just kiddin'. Last year I bought 10 bags with 120 in each and we barely and I mean Barely made it. We give on average 3 small candies.


Damn, so you get about 400 TOTs??


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Full size and a glow bracelet.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

We get around 500 ToT'ers so I make up treat bags ahead of time so I can keep count (and so I don't eat all the chocolate!) and I usually do a fun size candy bar, a Tootsie Pop or Blow Pop, a couple of small pieces, and a toy like a spider ring or sticker. Everybody gets the same thing; young or old, costume or no costume, "trick or treat" said or not.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Full size and a glow bracelet.


I'll be by around 7:30


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Last year it was a small hand full to each kid. We don't give candy to the big kids at all. This year we are think of doing up treat bags with some candy and a small toy or bubbles in each.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

joossa said:


> No Costume = 1 Wrapped Gumball
> Costume = 2-3 Pieces of Candy
> Costume that looks expensive or custom made = Handful of Candy
> !


Why would you give more candy to someone who has an expensive costume? The neighborhood about three blocks from my house is low income and I couldn't see giving more candy to the kids that live in my neighborhood than the others just because they show up in a Walmart costume.

I give all of my TOT'ers the same. A goody bag with two fun sized candy bars, a glo bracelet, and stickers. I only had about 30 TOT'ers last year, but this I'm going all out with decorations trying to lure  them in.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Glow necklaces and the blinking necklaces,somehow we are getting more and more each year...some parents bring their kids by a second time,I would say,weren't you here earlier?they said no,they must think money grows on trees...I got smart and when they do come around the 2nd time,they get candy.


----------



## DreamGaz (Oct 13, 2009)

Teenager without a costume -1 piece of something non chocolate 
Anyone in a Costumes and young kids -3 or 4
Kids that actually live in my neighborhood get extra
Dogs get treats


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

gypsybandit said:


> Why would you give more candy to someone who has an expensive costume? The neighborhood about three blocks from my house is low income and I couldn't see giving more candy to the kids that live in my neighborhood than the others just because they show up in a Walmart costume.
> 
> I give all of my TOT'ers the same. A goody bag with two fun sized candy bars, a glo bracelet, and stickers. I only had about 30 TOT'ers last year, but this I'm going all out with decorations trying to lure  them in.


I always get some ToTers with really elaborate costumes, expensive looking masks, and excellent custom-made costumes. These are the ones that not only take the holiday seriously, but took the extra time and/or money to get a costume that is better than average.

My standard is 2-3 for anyone with a costume, but if anyone has an expensive-looking mask or custom made costume, they deserve more in my opinion. Kids that get the common costumes from Target, WalMart, etc. still get the standard 2-3 pieces.


I give a gumball to those without a costume, especially the older kids beuase they are violating the tradition. I didn't grow up rich or well-off, but always made an effort to have some kind of costume even if it had to be home-made. A little imagination and time is all it takes.


----------



## Doc Doom (Oct 7, 2009)

Last year we had over !,500 TOTs and expect more this year. We typically give out one piece of Twizzers licorice or a pixie stick to each. May seem cheap. but we spend a lot on decorations as well. Most of our neighbors just turn out their lights and pretend not to be home.


----------

